# Travel Destinations > Africa >  What to pack for a trip into the desert?

## Africa

Hi All,
we are planning to caravan into and overnight in the desert for one night at the end of September. Since this will be our first experience with the desert we have no idea what to pack for this.


Do you have suggestions based on your experience of what we will need to bring with us for both the day and the night. Also, what can we assume the excursion organizer will provide.

Thanks for your help.

----------


## mikelangelo11

For your trip to the desert i can give to you one name of one agency orgnized the trip in the desert very well caravane renard du desert just write this name in the page of gogle and after you can see the site web and the very good picture of there.Good trip.

----------


## davidsmith36

*Various things to pack for a trip into the desert are as below:*
1. Sunscreen
2. Hat
3. Comfy shoes
4. Bandana or scarf
5. External battery and phone charger
6.water bottle

----------

